# disturbing article-?????



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

http://www.organicconsumers.org/body...bies030105.cfm
So, I found this article on potentially hazardous baby products, which was no new news to me, but~~~~~they mentioned lanolin. And how most batches tested positive for ddt. What does this mean?
I am so confused, and wondering if it's ok to lanolize my wool now:LOLThis is probably silly, or maybe in the wrong spot.But I am wondering if they are talking about a different grade of lanolin than what we would use?


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Where was the article from? I ask because I remember something about Lanolin was impure years ago but now it is safe to use.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

From Organic Consumers Association email newsletter.Just got it too.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I didn't notice your link at first. Sorry! That is interesting...especially because I used lanolin a lot on my breasts in the early weeks of nursing.


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu*
they mentioned lanolin. And how most batches tested positive for ddt. What does this mean?

It probably means we should be using organic lanolin.

Like the kind Natural Simplicity used to sell.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

well, I have a bottle of it.I believe the brand is called Home Health.Where can I get organic lanolin??This was bought online. But I mean, is the info in the article possibly outdated for the lanolin part, or is it correct? And what does this mean?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Ugh, nowhere else to get organic lanolin?


----------



## suencorbin (Aug 5, 2004)

Delurking with lanolin thoughts - if a sheep is not organically raised, then it's wool and lanolin are not going to be, at least "certifiably," either. The lanolin I use says it's 100% pure, but I get the idea that means there's not additives - not necessarily that it's been purified. I'm going to e-mail the manufacturer and see what they say. I also have a couple e-mails out to find a source for organic lanolin - if I find any, I'll post it for you all. The only source I could find after a half hour google search was in Australia - cost about $15 w/out shipping.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## suencorbin (Aug 5, 2004)

About Lansinoh - http://www.lansinoh.co.uk/articles/the_facts.pdf - looks like that's as safe as it can get. I assume Lansinoh UK would be the same US. My tube says it's the world's purest lanolin.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I can't speak to lanolin specifics... but I do know that DDT is being reevaluated and many experts now believe it is not nearly as dangerous as once thought. Not saying you want to eat it or anything but just that if you have been using non-organic lanolin there is no cause to worry.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Alright. still, I thought I would throw it out there.
I mean, if that is one of the only products I use that could have toxic stuff in it-it wouldn't be as bad as if I used all mainstream products.Still though,I sure would like to find out more.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Definitely. I think most, of not all, of us were running an the assumption that lanolin is 100% safe... I know I was.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I get my lanolin from the health food store. They sell it in liquid form.


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

nak...Just a thought...

When I was pregnant with my first a LLL leader who did the hospital's BFing "class" (not that you learn much there) said that ONLY use Laninosh or Pure Lan as they were the most pure and that store brand names had alcohol and other additives to it. Maybe that's what that article is refering to?


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

Great Article--Thank you for sharing!

The article indicated DDT-like.

Not sure about the rest of the country but here in PA if I am not mistaken the use of DDT is Illegal and you are not even allowed to dispose of it. For something like 30 years now!
If someone knows differently please post-curious. I really liked this article.

No help on the best lanolin though.


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

:


----------



## KoalaMama (Jan 24, 2004)

This is not really surprising. DDT is still showing up in breastmilk, water, our food sources... and on it goes, despite the fact that it's been out of use in many parts of the world for decades. Note I say many; it's not banned everywhere in the world! And it's only one of the nasty things found in our environment due to pesticides - more good reasons to support local (to you) agriculture and organics whenever possible. (I know I'm not telling you all anything new here!)

More on DDT from the EPA: http://www.epa.gov/opptintr/pbt/ddt.htm


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoalaMama*
This is not really surprising. DDT is still showing up in breastmilk, water, our food sources... and on it goes, despite the fact that it's been out of use in many parts of the world for decades. Note I say many; it's not banned everywhere in the world! And it's only one of the nasty things found in our environment due to pesticides - more good reasons to support local (to you) agriculture and organics whenever possible. (I know I'm not telling you all anything new here!)

More on DDT from the EPA: http://www.epa.gov/opptintr/pbt/ddt.htm


thanks koalamama








So, my lanolin is definitely a healthstore variety,but not nessecarily organic.
I just tend to be really cautious about even the healthy things we do that come into question. Such as,when I learned(from this board







that baking with flaxseed is bad for you.I would've blindly gone on thinking I was doing my family some great service, while actually the seeds would turn toxic!
So, even if alot of the health store brand lanolins *may* be somewhat safe, I just like to watch out for new developments on what is safe or unsafe.

Anyone know of a link about lanolin specifics?Say, such as how much ddt would actually be in a standard bottle versus an organic or healthstore variety?Or does anyone know a place to buy organic?i think the cost would be worth it seeing as how it lasts forever.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Ok, so when I googled it, all I came up with for organic lanolin was a place in Australia







Maybe I should check again. There has to be somewhere closer!
http://www.natureschild.com.au/produ..._fabrics/455/1
If you do the currency converter it comes out to about 14.00, US currency. Twice as much as what I paid for mine, not including shipping.


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

This is why I feel safest using lansinoh, I know it's about the purest form I can get my hands on! Good luck with your search.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Not positive, but I think the reason Lansinoh is considered best for breastfeeding is because it is "purified", meaning that it has had every last itty bitty trace of wool fiber strained from it, so that if you or your baby are allergic to wool, you can still use it.
I don't think it could be purified of pesticides. If the sheep that the lanolin is coming from get "dipped", you're going to have traces of the dip chemicals in the lanolin. I haven't a clue how much, but they're likely there.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
Not positive, but I think the reason Lansinoh is considered best for breastfeeding is because it is "purified", meaning that it has had every last itty bitty trace of wool fiber strained from it, so that if you or your baby are allergic to wool, you can still use it.
I don't think it could be purified of pesticides. If the sheep that the lanolin is coming from get "dipped", you're going to have traces of the dip chemicals in the lanolin. I haven't a clue how much, but they're likely there.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Any new info mamas?

Lanolin is my most common used item in the house. Now I am freaked out!!!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Well, it does make sense that "purification"wouldn't nessecarily mean pesticide free.








I am going to keep looking for organic lanoilin.One of the health problems listed in the article from koalamom, caused by ddt had to do with reproduction. That is very disturbing seeing as how I use lanolin near their reproductive organs


----------



## suencorbin (Aug 5, 2004)

I rec'd a response from my lanolin source, which is http://www.vitaglo.com/7730.html (not sure if this price is current). Here's what the manufacturer said:

Though this is not organic Lanolin it is purified and tested for impurities.
Here is our requirements:

Impurities (maximum permitted levels): Chlorides: None;
Paraffins: None (per USP methods)
Organic volatile/ Chromatographic impurities: per USP Method IV <467>/ USP 23
Chemical By-Products/Deterioration Products: N/A
Pesticides: None detected
Microbiological: Aerobic Plate Count: <100,000 cfu/g;
Yeast and Molds:<2,000 cfu/g;
Coliform: <300 cfu/g;
E. coli: <10 cfu/g;
Salmonella: Negative/25g;
Heavy Metals: Heavy Metals as Lead (Pb): <10ppm;
Arsenic: <1ppm;
Aluminum:<1ppm


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

I've been looking for organic lanolin and haven't had any success yet, if anyone finds some - be sure to post!


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

Short version ~ USP modified (Lansinoh) is about pure as it is going to come.
Research to back it up ~
lanolin (lan·o·lin) (lan¢o-lin) [USP] [lana + oleum] the purified waxlike substance from the wool of sheep, cleaned, deodorized, and decolorized; mixed with 25 to 30 per cent water, it is used as a water-in-oil ointment base.

modified lanolin, [USP] lanolin that has been processed to reduce the amount of free lanolin alcohols and detergent and pesticide residues.

Source

USP 28 (Modified Lanolin). It is Lanolin that has been processed to reduce the contents of free lanolin alcohols and detergent and pesticide residues.

Source

Lansinoh is guaranteed to contain less than 1 part per million (.000001) or 10 thousandths of I% (.0001 %) total combined residues - the absolute lowest value achievable with present technology.
Lansinoh will never contain more than 1.5% free lanolin alcohols or 0.5% detergent residues - rendering it truly hypoallergenic,
even for those allergic to wool or other refinements of lanolin. Lansinoh Laboratories will always provide a current Certificate Analysis for review. Lansinoh is the only lanolin that contains no preservatives or additives of any kind.

Source

Hydrous lanolin versus anhydrous lanolin
When referring to the three papers that use lanolin, care needs to be taken as different names are used in each paper. Anhydrous lanolin is known as USP modified lanolin and is also referred to as modified lanolin (medical grade) in comparison to hydrous lanolin which is now discontinued due to concerns about pesticide residues.

Source

*Different types of USP lanolin*
USP Ultrafine Grade
Superfine Grade
Cosmetic Grade
Pharmaceutical Grade

*Modified USP*

Source

I have to say that I'm fairly positive that Lansinoh is NOT the same as
PureLan. I have had several patients react allergically to PureLan and not
one with Lansinoh. Sorry, but it's got a great track record at least with
me.
-- Chris Hafner-Eaton, PhD, MPH, CHES, IBCLC

Source


----------



## rileysmommy (Dec 11, 2004)

natural simplicity should be up and running in a few weeks. i talked with the momma that bought it.
i use usp ultrafine grade lanolin that i get in a 1 pound jar. the pharmacy orders it for me.
it has no additives or alcohol in it. (eta, that i am aware of.....)
the ddt thought is rather alarming though


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

So, I guess the verdict is to use either Lansinoh or organic lanolin?
I'll have to check the stats on my Home Health lanolin.


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

I would say any of the lanolins graded as USP modified which include Lansinoh and Purelan or organic and you will be safe from the pesticides.


----------



## suencorbin (Aug 5, 2004)

In addition to the link I previously posted, here are two other sources that certify they are pesticide free.

http://www.herbalglobal.com/Liquid_Lanolin_8079.html
http://www.internatural-alternative-...ingr179180.cfm


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

My "other" occupation is a health risk assessor for environmental chemical exposures, and I see DDT detected all over the place where one wouldn't expect. Buying organic lanolin vs. non-organic will not have any effect on the lanolin's DDT content. That's because DDT is a compound that persists for a long time in the environment, and any that is found now is left over from being used 30+ years ago, or from more recent use overseas (because the atmosphere redistributes it around the world). Since DDT is more soluble in fat (and fat-like substances) than in water, it accumulates at higher concentrations in things like lanolin (and breast milk!) than in other places in the environment (like lakes and streams). Trace amounts of DDT are everywhere, and raising sheep in an organic manner does not limit their exposure to DDT. However, DDT wasn't banned because of human health problems, and it is unlikely that small exposures are a human health concern.

DDT was used to kill mosquitos (among other things) in the U.S. through 1972 when it was banned mainly because it resulted in the thinning of wild birds' egg shells, and so birds couldn't effectively reproduce. On older colleague of mine remembers running down the street on hot summer days with lots of other little kids behind the DDT truck to feel the cool spray emanating from it (i.e., the DDT!). Although he seems to be OK (usually), I am not saying I recommend *that!*

If you are interested in the dose of DDT that is expected to be "safe," a good source is the Agency for Toxic Substances and Disease Registry (ATSDR). See:

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/tfacts35.html#bookmark05

or for the long, technical version,

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp35.html


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks Jennifer!!! That's very helpful. First mercury exposure on my dipes, then DDT in the lanolin...thank goodness for experts!


----------



## p137 (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a supplier in India...

http://www.rolexlanolin.com/


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Organic lanolin is now available from http://www.sudzndudz.com/


----------



## Taosmama (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Jennifer for the info - that was my reaction too, that organic lanolin wouldn't make any difference. Even organic sheep eating organic grass are going to get some pesticide residue from the water and ground.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Tiny Birds has Disana Lanolin www.tinybirds.com and Monkey Sudz will have certified organic liquid lanolin wash in stock soon www.monkeysudz.com


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

I *think* the Disana organic lanolin still has parabens in it, which kind of defeats the purpose in my mind. A co-op just ended for organic lanolin, but I know of a source that sells it. It's nearly cost prohibitive, but it exists.


----------



## WhitneyVL (Feb 28, 2004)

Whoops! Thanks Tiffany! Nothing like resurrecting a dead thread, LOL


----------



## BubsMomma (Jul 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
It probably means we should be using organic lanolin.

Like the kind Natural Simplicity used to sell.









I don't know that the kind Natural Simplicity used to sell was organic. At least the stuff she shipped to the new owners wasn't organic and NS has not been able to provide the name(s) of her organic lanolin supplier either.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
Umm, the people who bought natural simplicity's wool care/body care line have been up and running for months.









i think that post was a bit ago...check out the date of the original OP


----------



## p137 (Feb 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChamaMama*
that was my reaction too, that organic lanolin wouldn't make any difference. Even organic sheep eating organic grass are going to get some pesticide residue from the water and ground.










I beg to differ...it does indeed make a difference, not just with lanolin, but with _everything_ we put in and on our bodies The reduction of pesticide residues is not the only benefit of organic farming. Using organic products means we are supporting sustainable agriculture, humane treatment and natural food for the animals, and eliminate the use of chemical fertilizers, hormones, fungicides and bacteriosides that wreak havoc on the water supply and ecosystems they drain into. Plus, in many cases, we are supporting small business...a cause dear to the soul of every WAHM.


----------



## BarbaraW (Aug 25, 2005)

WhitneyDL, can you please tell me the source for organic lanolin that you know about? Thank you!
BarbaraW


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Up until now, I think everyone's organic lanolin has been coming from the same Australian company. However, they just went out of business. If you're looking for a wholesale source, I suggest contacting the owner of Sudz n Dudz and asking her where she's getting hers, because she says she just found a new source.


----------



## Finnzoo (May 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunklin'sMommy*
On older colleague of mine remembers running down the street on hot summer days with lots of other little kids behind the DDT truck to feel the cool spray emanating from it (i.e., the DDT!). Although he seems to be OK (usually), I am not saying I recommend *that!*

OMG, do we know the same person? I believe he said he lived in Brazil at the time. He is very short. I always wondered if that stunted his growth.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ifluffedthree*
Great Article--Thank you for sharing!

The article indicated DDT-like.

Not sure about the rest of the country but here in PA if I am not mistaken the use of DDT is Illegal and you are not even allowed to dispose of it. For something like 30 years now!
If someone knows differently please post-curious. I really liked this article.

No help on the best lanolin though.


Yep, that's why DDT is bad - the persistence.

And on the topic of organic lanolin getting pesticide residue :LOL

OK, picutre this - we are standing in the middle of a desert. The nearest town is three hours away, population 40. The big town is seven hours away. The vegetation is saltbush, bluebush and myall trees. You can tell we're on a sheep station, because the lichen covering the sand is worn away in tracks leading to the water point, and if you walked a kilometre in any direction you'd see a fence. The bluebushes and myall trees and hundreds of years old, the only animals around are the roos and the sheep and the rabbits and the ants. Every so often a man on a motorbike will come through and shift the 200 or so sheep in this 'paddock' to another one. Every year they'll get sheared, and every so often they'll get crutched.

http://www.australian-aridlands-bota....org/index.htm

THAT'S why it's organic. They wander around the desert eating saltbush, dodging flies their whole life. No pesticide.

ETA: yes, they could be drenched for pests/diseases, but obviously they wouldn't be sold as organic int at case.


----------

